# Game 11: Phoenix Suns at Houston Rockets - Nov 23rd, 2005



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Game 11: Phoenix Suns (5-5) at Houston Rockets (3-8)*

*Wednesday, November 23rd, 5:30 PM (PST - Arizona), ESPN, FSN*

Sorry guys, no time for a game thread today. If someone else wants to make one, feel free to use my formatting. Just quote an old game thread and all the html coding will appear.

Go Suns!​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Tmac is out for this game again. I think we should win this game. Hope we play better than against Raps. I'm hearing it was ugly for both sides actually.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns lead 17-7 with 6 and change to go. 

We have Diaw playing center against Yao Ming. I don't know whats funnier, that or the Rockets havent gotten him the ball ONCE. Diaw's freaking 6 ft 8 lol. But he's gotten good position on him though.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns lead 25-19 after one. Gotten a bit sloppy when we put subed players.

And I don't know if Jim Jackson has it anymore.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns lead 56-46 at halftime.


Suns have 20 assists to just 3 turnovers. Diaw playing very well. As is Marion. 


And I swear, Marion won't be appreciated by the common fan till he's gone. It's like there's something people have against him and it pisses me off. He still posts the numbers. And they're not garbage points because w/o him we'd lost a lot more. Even last yr. 


God, people are morons.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Rockets are on a big run since 3rd qrter started. It's 63-63. Not cool.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

6 ft 8 inch Boris Diaw just blocked Yao Ming. 


James Jones is not shy. Good thing he doesn't get down on himself. Just drained 2 3's. Suns up 69-63


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 75-65 at the end of 3. Finished with a 12-2 run.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

92-77. Suns starting to flex their muscle. a couple of 3's just to demoralize the Rockets.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns win 100-88.

Diaw with 17 pts, 7-10, 10 boards, 6 assists, 2 stls, 2 blks

Marion 19 pts, 7-13, 12 boards, 3 assists, 1 blk.

Nash 15 pts, 6-12, 14 assists


Full recap here.

Rockets-Suns recap


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

And Diaw was playing as center ...

Now you can understand another reason why we love Mike  :banana: 

Go Michelino go !!!


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I am actually very impressed with Diaw and James. Man, our team suddenly becomes so deep. lol

The only guy I don't like is Kurt Thomas. When he steps in, Nash can't find a way to cooperate with him. Maybe it's his slowness/reaction or maybe Kurt is there only to provide defense, but I really don't think Nash and Kurt can play together. Am I the only one thinks this way? 

Diaw is great. He can shoot, can drive, can pass and play some solid defense at 6'8. Bell is a great addition too!

Jim Jackson played a decent game.  

Eddie House is not good at passing (well, at least for tonight). But I am sure he is good at scoring and can probably replace Barbosa easily.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

italianBBlover said:


> And Diaw was playing as center ...
> 
> Now you can understand another reason why we love Mike  :banana:
> 
> Go Michelino go !!!


lol yep, when Grant and Thomas were not in there he was. Mostly majority of the game.

I think he guarded everyone on the court at point in time lol. Breen and Walton had nothing but nice things about him. They're even excited to do the game on ESPN against the Nets at 1030 ET


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

lol, when I saw the starting lineup I thought "Mikes lost his mind"

Then, Diaw starts holding his own against the 1# draft choice we call Yao Ming.

Nash and Marion played like superstars. And I happen to like the lineup the Suns went with. All the starters can run, shoot, pass, and decent rebounding.

I hope we stick with that starting lineup.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> lol, when I saw the starting lineup I thought "Mikes lost his mind"
> 
> Then, Diaw starts holding his own against the 1# draft choice we call Yao Ming.
> 
> ...


Yep, I wish we had Amare just to see how he would fit with this group. I think we could be better than last yr. And I don't mean winning more than 62 games.


But we'll probably have Barbosa in there instead of Jones when he gets back.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

jibikao said:


> I am actually very impressed with Diaw and James. Man, our team suddenly becomes so deep. lol
> 
> The only guy I don't like is Kurt Thomas. When he steps in, Nash can't find a way to cooperate with him. Maybe it's his slowness/reaction or maybe Kurt is there only to provide defense, but I really don't think Nash and Kurt can play together. Am I the only one thinks this way?
> 
> ...


Thomas does seem awkward in there. But he's just a body in there. 

Yep, Bell gives us some toughness and he can shoot pretty well. And will have a lot of open looks and prolly have a better shot selection than Q.

Jackson did start playing better. He was 0-9. counting last game and his first 2 shots of this game.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

SunsFan57 said:


> Then, Diaw starts holding his own against the 1# draft choice we call Yao Ming.


did diaw ever guard yao one on one? the suns kept yao from getting the ball when they didn't guard bowen at all and instead doubled yao all over the court, but i would be very hesitant to say diaw held his own against yao at center.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> did diaw ever guard yao one on one? the suns kept yao from getting the ball when they didn't guard bowen at all and instead doubled yao all over the court, but i would be very hesitant to say diaw held his own against yao at center.


yeah he did more than few times. he got in front of him and also denied them throwing the ball in early on. but yes we did double him.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

nice win. i really like watching steve nash play the game, a treasure for sure.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Nice win. Going up the Pacific division ranking. James Jones and Boris Diaw steps up big time. The team is about as good as last season offensively (thanks to depth). I think it's going to be even better once Amare returns.

As a Diaw fan, it's nice to see him play the way he did tonight. He's that talented. 17 pts 7-10 FG 10 reb 6 ast 2 stls 2 blocks and *0 turnovers* :clap: . He's aggressive tonight. And that's how he's suppose to be. Especially when Amare is still out.

Jimmy's great too. He just go out and play. I thought losing Barbosa would really hurt the team offensive wise. But, the team always have somebody that steps up. One night is House, Jimmy chips in too, and tonight James Jones.

So... join the Diaw fan club anybody?? :biggrin:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey, nice win. Looking at the boxscore, the Suns won this one playing as a team - six players in double figures with nobody scoring 20+, and 33 assists with only eight turnovers - that is remarkable.

Its a bummer that Barbosa got hurt, but the rest of the team played well and won another game. How about that Diaw dude, 17-10-6?

G-Force


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Great game. I love watching Diaw play, he can do so much out there. Steve also played another solid game, 14 dimes very solid.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Another big game of Boris Diaw  . i was expecting a big season from him , but not in that extent . It looks like there are many interesting possible combinations with these players . Guys like diaw , nash , bell etc are versatile and it helps when it comes to select the best possible lineup .


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

The starting lineup last night consisted of two PGs, except one was playing center.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

carrrnuttt said:


> The starting lineup last night consisted of two PGs, except one was playing center.


yeah, and we were gonna have Amare be more of a point center this yr so late in games he has the ball in his hands more.


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> yeah, and we were gonna have Amare be more of a point center this yr so late in games he has the ball in his hands more.


I personally think he needs to let go of that idea, especially with the emergence of Boris. He is the team's best finisher and with at least two excellent to good passers on the floor already, he needs to be the passee, not the passer.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

carrrnuttt said:


> I personally think he needs to let go of that idea, especially with the emergence of Boris. He is the team's best finisher and with at least two excellent to good passers on the floor already, he needs to be the passee, not the passer.


yeah, I agree. we prolly will scratch idea because of not knowing what we had in Diaw. This was before all that so.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> lol, when I saw the starting lineup I thought "Mikes lost his mind"
> 
> Then, Diaw starts holding his own against the 1# draft choice we call Yao Ming.
> 
> ...


That was a lineup based on our matchup. We're probably going to be doing a lot of mixing and matching based on matchups all season long.

By the way I wonder what the lineup would be with Amare? 

Nash
Bell
Marion
Diaw
Amare

? That would be a pretty darn good team right there.... And with Barbs, Jones, House, Thomas, Grant, and Jackson coming off the bench.... woowee what could have been.


----------

